# Mercedes-Benz CLA250 is an uberX vehicle



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

Uber say, Mercedes-Benz CLA250 is an uberX vehicle.
ACURA ILX is Uber select vehicle.
Why is it not Uber select vehicle?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Even if you do get to drive on Select, they will still force you to drive X which will be 95%. Do not use a Mercedes for Uber.


----------



## Bigdog4615 (Dec 28, 2015)

What is best car to drive as a select?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

A CLA is a bit small for a select car. It has a 3-pointed star in the grill but it's still cramped in back. That's my best guess at the reason.

As for what's best, I'd say a Lexus ES Hybrid or a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid. The Lexus is just damned solid while the Lincoln is a good car and relatively cheap used. The only German car that might fit the bill is a Passat diesel if Uber allows it. We're supposed to find out that they're going to do to fix the emissions in a week or two. If the emissions fix isn't too bad and you expect to do a lot of highway driving the Passat TDI could work. If you'll drive mostly city stick to the hybrids. That's all for full time or driving a lot though. If you're just going to go out on weekend evenings and drive drunks around or otherwise stick to busy times a gas engine is ok as long as you don't buy a guzzler.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..I would say a Lincoln is a great car.. but expensive on gas...


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

You should've bought the GLA as opposed to the CLA...never know when you'll need the extra room.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

infiniti G sedan. Wanna go cheap get a G25 sedan. still Uber select. I use g37 sedan but as other mentioned you still get mostly Uberx request. On weekends at night in a upscale area i may get 2-4 uberselect request for the entire weekend.


----------



## UberXSJC (Nov 18, 2015)

I use my GLK250 Bluetec, but never had a single Select passenger, either POOL or UBERX...


----------

